# قناة في يوتيوب لمهندس أردني يصنع طائرات صغيرة بالمنزل



## إسلام علي (15 يوليو 2011)

هذه هي القناة
http://www.youtube.com/user/rc1jordan#p/u


----------



## sherlock.holmes (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي....


----------

